# Horror Channel



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Let's all remember to visit this link and petition our satellite or cable companies to carry The Horror Channel. Even if you don't have cable or satellite, help us out.

http://www.horrorchannel.com/module...le=article&sid=83&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just added my name to the Directv petition.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep! Z is at Number 512, and I'm at 568!


----------

